

School-bus sized squid actually quite friendly, study finds - evo_9
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2010/0511/School-bus-sized-squid-actually-quite-friendly-study-finds

======
smallblacksun
Saying that an ambush predator is more "friendly" than one that chases prey
down is like saying that a landmine is more friendly than a rocket.

